
Integrate Python and .NET - bjoerns
https://github.com/pythonnet/pythonnet
======
brudgers
_This package does not implement Python as a first-class CLR language - it
does not produce managed code (IL) from Python code. Rather, it is an
integration of the C Python engine with the .NET runtime. This approach allows
you to use use CLR services and continue to use existing Python code and
C-based extensions while maintaining native execution speeds for Python code.
If you are interested in a pure managed-code implementation of the Python
language, you should check out the IronPython project, which is in active
development._ [http://pythonnet.github.io](http://pythonnet.github.io)

